# snapping turtles



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2003)

does anybody know where i may find alligator snapping turtle hatchlings for sale??

thanks


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Kingsnake's turtle classifieds. Knock yourself out.

-PK


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

kingsnake


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

turtleman.com

great guy to deal with 
bought maby 12 ast off him all were beast eating out of the box


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2003)

thanks guys.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Not sure where you're located but where I live, these turtles are very common and the only restriction on them is that you not transfer them into other bodies of water.
Otherwise, the law says you can keep them for eating....
Who'd be the wiser if you put one in your tank, so long as you took good care of it....IMO these turtles are smelly, not very active, and have a bad temper.


----------

